# Bowies for the show



## robert flynt (Sep 14, 2015)

Two of these are going to the ICCE show and one is sold. The wood is presentation grade desert iron wood burl and rosewood burl. These were a difficult build because the double guard had to go on from the handle end and the fitting and shaping had to be done then the knife had to be taken apart to heat treat and acid etch the guard then fit back together permanently. Such is life with with a full tang blade and a damascus double guard. The sheath leather inlay is ostrich leg skin and frog skin.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 14, 2015)

Gorgeous knives Robert ! That HRB resembles english walnut to me, as it looks more "brownish" in the pic. And I do like the pattern a lil more in the first blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Gorgeous knives Robert ! That HRB resembles english walnut to me, as it looks more "brownish" in the pic. And I do like the pattern a lil more in the first blade.


Yes, The camera doesn't do justice to the actual color of the rosewood burl. I used a lighter color piece of of rosewood to better show the wood grain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 14, 2015)

I love the more open pattern on the blade of the first knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 14, 2015)

Simply badass!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2015)

YOWZA!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2015)

Those are beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2015)

Greatr job on those Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2015)

Just incredible, super sweet knives!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2015)

Just superb Robert, bowies are a classic, If I were going to have a knife laying around as a show piece (which yours certainly are) it would be a bowie style...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2015)

Robert - those are just amazing. The detail is spot on perfect. I really like the handle design too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

Robert as usual these are beautiful knives. But I don't understand the reason for the large pins and the extreme oblate spheroid on the scales. Is it to leave a platform for an engraving? I don't care for it even if it is. In my opinion it's a distraction and takes away from your usual artistry. I know you didn't ask for C&C but I am really confused about these knives because these handles are not your style.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2015)

Snazzy! Think even Jim Bowie would have like these! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 15, 2015)

Great knives , you really got some knifemaking skills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 15, 2015)

I like #2 the best I think. They are all fantastic though! @robert flynt which one do you like the best?


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 15, 2015)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 15, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I like #2 the best I think. They are all fantastic though! @robert flynt which one do you like the best?


It is a toss up between the 1st ans 2nd one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert as usual these are beautiful knives. But I don't understand the reason for the large pins and the extreme oblate spheroid on the scales. Is it to leave a platform for an engraving? I don't care for it even if it is. In my opinion it's a distraction and takes away from your usual artistry. I know you didn't ask for C&C but I am really confused about these knives because these handles are not your style.


The nickle/silver corby rivets are threaded and screw together for strength and the heads which are what you see, are 1/4 " diameter. Unlike the straight pin the scales will never get loose and come off. The nickel/silver shield is pretty common on bowies and in the case of the one already sold, it is going to be presented as gift to an officer and the shield was needed to put the persons name on it. The handle shape is something I had to go with because the customer requested a full tang knife with a double guard. Because a full tang double requires the the guard to be installed from the blade end, which was to wide or the tang end, thus the handle shape. You can't see it from the picture but the handle does have a palm swell and flared pommel. If I could have use a hidden tang blade with a false tang to making it look like a full tang, the handle could have been shaped differently but that was not the request for strength concerns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 15, 2015)

All of the officers in my old company were looking a for a nice change of command gift for the current company commander who changes command in November and who was a really good commander and wanted to get him something nice. Since we can't bring guns on base to present him with one we chose a custom knife. All of the requests made on the knife were probably a pain for Robert but I really love the knife and the other guys like it too and I think the CO will be very pleased with it. He's infantry and a huge history buff and just loves all things manly so I think he's gonna love this. I'm planning on making a plaque to mount hooks on and hang this on as a presentation piece. We will most likely get something engraved on the handle oval, probably name, rank and position or something like that. I wanted full tang just because I feel more comfortable about it being super sturdy and heavy duty that way. Robert suggested tapered tang but I figured the heavier and more hardcore the knife seemed, the more the commander would like it. So I requested full tang. I like the way hidden tang knives look but I just personally feel a full tang knife is ultimately sturdier. And even though this is a presentation piece I wanted it to be as fully functional and as practical as possible, I guess in case the zombie apocalypse ever does come or something... haha

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 15, 2015)

All of the officers in my old company were looking a for a nice change of command gift for the current company commander who changes command in November and who was a really good commander and wanted to get him something nice. Since we can't bring guns on base to present him with one we chose a custom knife. All of the requests made on the knife were probably a pain for Robert but I really love the knife and the other guys like it too and I think the CO will be very pleased with it. He's infantry and a huge history buff and just loves a things manly so I think he's gonna love this. I'm planning on making a plaque to mount hooks on and hang this on as a presentation piece. We will most likely get something engraved on the handle oval, probably name, rank and position or something like that. I wanted full tang just because I feel more comfortable about it being super sturdy and heavy duty that way. Robert suggested tapered tang but I figured the heavier and more hardcore the knife seemed, the more the commander would like it. So I requested full tang. I like the way hidden tang knives look but I just personally feel a full tang knife is ultimately sturdier. And even though this is a presentation piece I wanted it to be as fully functional and as practical as possible, I guess in case the zombie apocalypse ever does come or something... haha

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

